
Sessions Indicates Justice Dept Will Stop Monitoring Troubled Police Agencies - DiabloD3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/us/politics/jeff-sessions-crime.html
======
Natsu
Here's the quote the headline appears to be about:

“We need, so far as we can, in my view, help police departments get better,
not diminish their effectiveness,” Mr. Sessions said in remarks to the
National Association of Attorneys General. “And I’m afraid we’ve done some of
that. So we’re going to try to pull back on this, and I don’t think it’s wrong
or mean or insensitive to civil rights or human rights.”

------
RyanZAG
This post should get a reward for how relevant it is to HN.

Removed in 3..2..

~~~
dang
You seem to be under a mistaken impression of what this site is about. HN
exists for the gratification of intellectual curiosity. That's not the same
thing as following the political latest, critical though the issues of the day
may be. Since HN can't be both kinds of site, this is an important
distinction.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
RyanZAG
I don't understand how that applies to a minor political disagreement on which
governmental level a police department should operate on.

Maybe I misunderstood this article as I'm not American, but I really couldn't
see how this had anything to do with 'intellectual curiosity'. Can you explain
it?

~~~
stantaylor
Not a minor political disagreement at all. The effort that's being curtailed
is the primary effort in response to police killings of minorities--the
primary effort to reform said police departments. Sessions is saying, in
effect, the problem isn't the police, it's the communities themselves. This is
the same tired conservative rhetoric that got us into the situation of
minorities regularly being killed by police.

